# Interesting .. Informative .. Disturbing ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://rawstory.com/rawreplay/?p=372

It's a tad long .. about 6 minutes but worth watching and listening to. IMO.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Definitely worth listening to. Thank you, Terry.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

I too am glad I watched it thankyou , thou it is very sad to know


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

It maybe horrible, but the word needs to get out there. I had noidea it was that bad.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Sad commentary.  Thank you for bringing it to our attention.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting this Terry. I thought the story was very done (plus I got to see some birds I haven't seen before). I really liked the portion in the conclusion where they pointed out that this is how extinction starts -- sad, but very true  Let's hope that doesn't happen.

By the way - the comments in response to the video are excellent too!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

So very, very, sad! 

Robin.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks, Terry.

Interesting to see birds I have never seen before in the wild (that i recall).

Larry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I put off reading this but finally gave in and watched the video and read the comments people made. Like one man said, he went to sleep to the Whip-por-will; so did I. I can remember the call of the Bob White. I have heard neither of those birds in too many years.

Of particular sadness to me is the steady decline of the Evening Grosbeak. I have written before that many years ago we had one for three years. Had to get special permission from the feds to keep it but it couldn't be released due to a badly damaged wing. At that time we had literally droves of the Evening Grosbeak feeding from our feeders. I have not seen any in a long, long time. They are truly delightful little birds.


----------

